# Formula 6 (James roasters)



## Monkey_Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

Just had some arrive today after a few recommendations.....saving for the weekend. Have any of you tried it???


----------



## ChiarasDad (Mar 21, 2010)

I have. It's a good one, no doubt about that. It was my regular daily espresso for some time until I switched to one seems to suit my current tastes/technique/equipment a little bit better, but Formula 6 was always a pleasure and I probably should get some again soon (along with their Chocolate Brownie which is new since I last ordered).

I don't have good notes on Formula 6 but IIRC it was pretty easy to work with.


----------



## Monkey_Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

Just used the last of my Monsoon beans tonight, starting out on the Formula 6 tomorrow...waiting for my new tamper to arrive







I've been told its a great all rounder and can't wait to find out


----------



## Monkey_Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

Ok first cup was great and I may get some grumbling but I'd class it as a uber Costa blend.....just my newbie opinion but from the smell and espresso it just seems like a great kind of house roast for someone who knows good coffee and doesn't want to alienate anyone by being to strong.....lovely all rounder and Sandy I think you'd especially like it


----------



## Monkey_Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

ok my first ever real attempt at latte art lol


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

First attempt looks great. I cannot get anything like that! On your recommendation, I am going to order some Formula 6 for next weekend (we have some friends coming over for dinner).


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

sandykt said:


> I cannot get anything like that!


I was expecting the Espro Toroid jug to be able to whip up some nice latte art on its own?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Very good for a first attempt!

Pop down to Lidl, Wilkinson etc and pick up their expiring milks for 10p/2L and practice, practice, practice

Thats the cheapest way to get any good

Any old beans will also do just for the base

Make sure you don't drink it though, no matter how nice it looks!

Once you're comfortable then use decent beans and real milk and enjoy


----------



## Monkey_Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks for the support dudes....I think I know what I did wrong on that one.....practice makes perfect eh







........I can't wait to get some on the job training at Barista's next week....just had the 1st cappuccino with some great Spanish choc sprinkled on top....very nice indeed.....I seem to be having even more consistency with the help of this convex tamper


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Glenn said:


> Very good for a first attempt!
> 
> Pop down to Lidl, Wilkinson etc and pick up their expiring milks for 10p/2L and practice, practice, practice
> 
> ...


Brilliant! Wish someone had told me that ages ago!


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

Thats way better than any of my efforts, I will have to buy a couple of Capuccino buckets and try harder.


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

Monkey_Boy said:


> ok my first ever real attempt at latte art lol


To quote Rikki Tomlinson "first attempt my a***"

very impressed mate can't wait to see what you're like when you practice

Might try the formula 6 myself bit partial to the old Costa beans myself

Gaz


----------



## Monkey_Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

ok back to the beans and away from my lame venture into latte art, its the second day since I opened the bag and theres a huge loss in flavour.... I don't know if its because I just had the unopened bag waiting for a few days or what but made some cups today and very disappointed.....I find it strange that the whittards beans lasted really well and Costa for at least a week but these didn't....Glenn I'm sure you have and answer for this, is it additives??


----------



## ChiarasDad (Mar 21, 2010)

In my experience Formula 6 didn't benefit from more than a day or two of resting to let the gases settle down a bit. At least, it was more to my taste when it was fresh than when it was a week or so old. Others may think differently of course. How many days off roast is your bag again?


----------



## Monkey_Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

Not sure, bag was thrown away.....but think I'll give this roaster a skip from now on.....square mile here I come lol


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Additives are not generally added by the UK roasters listed on the forum.

It might be that the beans were still too fresh and you couldn't push past the gases they were still expelling.

The roast date on the bag would have been a huge help.

I would have been inclined to keep them for a few more days and then re-try. Some beans don't hit their stride until 14days+

If they are on Indonesian descent then they can often pack a punch later in their shelf life.

I recently found this out with a Has Bean Xmas blend which kept on improving and improving, so I checked out the reasons with Steve and he enlightened me.

A great example here of where the secondary market might come in handy (see Beans forum for more details)


----------



## ChiarasDad (Mar 21, 2010)

James' roasts/posts Tuesdays and Thursdays, so from the date of the first post I'm guessing this bag was roasted on the 20th. IMO that makes it neither too young nor too old for enjoyment (we can argue about whether it would have been at peak at that point, but it should not have tasted bad to you). I wonder if this bag was simply off for some reason.

Would it be worth it to you to contact the roaster and explain your concern? I've enjoyed many bags from James' over the last year, many of their varieties including the Formula 6, and in my experience they're a good roaster. I feel a bad bag from them is an aberration, not an indication of their overall quality which I've found quite high.


----------

